

Writing iphone music - by the producer Spencer Sternberg. - illumen
http://www.gamedev.net/reference/music/features/iPhoneTunes/

======
maxklein
The graphics are great, the music is excellent, but the game looks boring!
Why? It's slow! Side-scrollers should be fast and dynamic - I don't ever
remember playing a slow sidescroller that I enjoyed.

------
metachris
Which software are these guys using?

Any recommendations for music composition software?

